# Orchid pics



## Rick (Jan 12, 2007)

Female is about to molt anytime now.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 12, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## wuwu (Jan 12, 2007)

nice pics! what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful!

Just curious, how do you know that it's about to molt?


----------



## wuwu (Jan 12, 2007)

the wings buds look all swollen and stick out a bit.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like it's an Olympus C740UZ. Let's see how many more details I can get...

Focal length 11mm

F3.2

Exposure: 1/100 sec

ISO-200


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice pics Rick, she is definately a subadult. She may turn slightly pink and purple color before molting. Keep the heat and humidity high, she will look beautiful in adult stage. Usually, it takes about 20-25 days from subadult to adult under 75-80F.


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. The pics suck in my opinion. The camera can take much better close ups but I wasn't using the tripod and she wouldn't stop swaying back and forth. Plus they were hurried. She was totally white up until about three days ago and then turned pink. Gets more pink as the molt gets closer. OGIGA, how did you know the type of camera? You got it right. :shock:


----------



## Alex 1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like it has at least another week, maybe even more. 2 of my orchid females turned adult yesterday, and they had the molting signs for quite a while: first the raised wingbuds then turning a slight yellow, which I wouldn't have noticed if it weren't for the other orchid I had that is behind a bit and still really white.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 13, 2007)

> OGIGA, how did you know the type of camera? You got it right.  :shock:


It's not too hard if you look at pictures from various cameras enough.Just kidding. Save the picture somewhere on your computer and look at the EXIF stuff. You can do that in Windows by looking at the properties of the file. It's under the Summary tab.


----------



## timp (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow they are really cool pics, she is gorgeous


----------

